# SiriusXM now in DD+



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

After a mandatory restart today I went to listen to some music. It was nice to see and hear that SiriusXM is now in Dolby Digital+ . I haven't used this device to stream SiriusXM in a while but I don't remember it ever being anything but PCM.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

$41 at Amazon. No mention that it is "renewed" so i am assuming new.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

Price is now $48.86 on Amazon.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> After a mandatory restart today I went to listen to some music. It was nice to see and hear that SiriusXM is now in Dolby Digital+ . I haven't used this device to stream SiriusXM in a while but I don't remember it ever being anything but PCM.


Wow, I'll have to try that. I've been using Firestick for SXM. I don't think that's more than PCM


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah the sound is better now.


----------

